
Orbital Kinetic Bombardment gets close to nuclear on damage and cost - Osiris30
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/11/orbital-kinetic-bombardment-gets-close-to-nuclear-on-damage-and-cost.html/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
ohiovr
“If it cost $100 per pound to launch a 12-ton rod then each rod would cost
$2.4 million.”

Just imagine how cheap and destructive it would be when payload to orbit costs
reach a dollar a pound!

